# Interior Door Hardware/Accessories



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Today I noticed that the interior panel of the driver side door was coming loose. Simply looks like 2 or 3 phillips hear screws fell out of the bottom of the door. Does anyone know where I can find this hardware? Go to a GM dealership?

Thanks for your help!

Evan


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

Take one out of the passenger side door and match it up with one at the hardware store.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

trues607 said:


> Take one out of the passenger side door and match it up with one at the hardware store.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Exactly my backup plan, just looks like a strange screw. Its flat, almost like a roofing nail with a phillips head. I was just concerned with getting one with a slightly larger profile and have it scratch the opposing side of the interior.

Thanks


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Ames carries the screws. I just picked them up when replacing my door panels. 
Good luck!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

